# audaciuos sword fry



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

black sword fry can't seem to help himself from harrassing my cories. he just charges them and nips the fins.
They are at least 3 times bigger than he is. 
He beat up his sib so badly that i thought it would die. ( separated to another tank and doing well)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

its that a black swordtail? they tend to get mean. i dunno why but thats just how they are. i had black swordtails not to long ago and one of them single handedly took out all the other males in the tank, including the platy males. i even got to see him smashed a cory onto the lava stone in the tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah black sword tails. I raised one to maturity last year. He was not too bad as he had an angel fish to keep him in check but once he started to get his sword he took over the center of the tank ( 20 gallons) and held his ground.
i gave him to a lady with a 100 gallon tank as we thought he would be better behaved. Apparently not as she ended up buying bigger fish than him to settle him down.
The lady I got these 3 fry from thought they were black mollies. She has all her swords in a 30 gallon.1 female and 4 males as well as 2 15 inch plecos!
I now have the fry separated into different tanks as I could see 1 was going to kill the others. Once they get a bit larger I will likely take them to the lfs and try and trade them for something else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

yea i named mine Big Black he was 4 inches in lenght body alone. had a sword close to 3 inches. BIG MEAN....well you fill in the rest! he did the same. put him in the tank and he made him self boss man over night. trust me this guy was mean to the point that i moved all the males from the 15 to the 25 and let him be the big boy with all the purdy ladies( a green sword, a red sword, an albino sword, a ornage and black swordtail (all females btw)) to him self. boy did HE go to town! i wound up all my females prego and in the heat of it all, he went and got him self stuck between the gaps of a shell and croaked him self. the lfs guy who took my swords in is happy cos he has rare color combo fry for free!


----------

